# Vehicle Alarm System problem



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

:signs053:

You can get a ticket for leaving your car unlocked?!?!?


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes it's a $55 fine:

I got a ticket in Quebec - need help translating? - Yahoo! Answers


...but many Quebec drivers don't know about the Ontario law on moving over one lane on divided highways when a police car is pulled over to the side..thats a $490 fine.


----------

